# Wago PFC200  OPC-UA Client



## Strauch (12 November 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin zur Zeit dabei verschiedene Geräte mit einem PFC200 zu verbinden. Dieses habe ich bisher via Modbus gemacht, wo ich recht einfach alles aus den Geräten herausbekommen habe was ich benötige. Die Programmierung habe ich dabei mit e!COCKPIT durchgeführt. Nun habe ich ein Gerät hier, welches als OPC-UA Server arbeitet. 

Kennt wer irgendwie eine Möglichkeit wie ich es schaffe Daten von dem Gerät zu lesen oder schreiben mit meinem Controller (also als Client)? Wir haben schon darüber nachgedacht, ob es möglich ist ein Pythonscript zu integrieren, welches mir eine OPC-UA Verbindung aufbaut. Nur weiß ich hier leider nicht, wie ich dieses in den Controller integriere oder auch die Schnittstellen zur Runtime vom e!COCKPIT herstelle.

Letztendlich soll alles im Controller und mit e!COCKPIT irgendwie realisierbar sein.

Kann mir da vielleicht wer weiterhelfen?

Beste Grüße
Strauch


----------



## dingo (12 November 2019)

Vielleicht hilft Dir die Lib Beschreibung:

https://www.wago.com/de/d/16085


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2019)

Da die neuen PFC200 ja Docker zur Verfügung stellen, wäre Node-RED evtl. eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## dingo (12 November 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Da die neuen PFC200 ja Docker zur Verfügung stellen, wäre Node-RED evtl. eine Möglichkeit.



Sollte aber ein PFC200 G2 sein

https://hub.docker.com/r/wagoautomation/node-red-iot


----------



## Strauch (12 November 2019)

Danke für die Antworten . Ja ich verwende einen PFC200 der 2. Generation. 

Ich denke die Version mit Docker und dem Node Red kann funktionieren, nur muss ich somit einen Umweg gehen. 

Eigentlich suche ich aber eher nach einer Lösung auf der Linuxebene, irgendwie ein Python Script welches ich laufen lassen kann. Ich habe hier schon etwas bei Youtube gesehen, dass man Daten über ein Pythonscript mit em e!Cockpit austauschen kann.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SLxey5OoxEA

Weiß leider zur Zeit noch nicht ob ich somit auch Daten via OPC-UA austauschen kann.


----------



## Blockmove (12 November 2019)

Für Python gibt's einen OPX-UA-Client. Könnte wahrscheinlich auch funktionieren.


----------



## Strauch (15 November 2019)

Hi,
ich habe jetzt Python auf dem PFC200 installiert. Nun habe ich aber das Problem, dass ich das OPC-UA Package nicht installiert bekomme.

https://github.com/FreeOpcUa/python-opcua

Hier fehlt ihm beim Ausführen der Setup ein Modul "setuptool". Nun habe ich schon auf andere Wege versucht das Package über pip zu installieren, dieses ist leider nicht vorhanden und via apt-get geht auch nicht, da dieses auch nicht vorhanden ist. 

Hat jemand vielleicht eine Lösung wie ich das OPC-UA Package auf dem Controller installiert bekomme, um auch eine OPC-UA Verbindung herstellen zu können?

Grüße
Strauch


----------



## Strauch (18 November 2019)

Moin,

ich habe letzte Woche ein Telefonat mit dem WAGO-Support geführt wo mir ebenfalls eine Lösung via Docker und Node-RED vorgeschlagen wurde. Bei Python habe ich jetzt das Problem gehabt, dass ich nicht weiß wie ich die Bib auf den Controller installieren soll, solange ich keine .ipk Datei habe. Habe mir hier schon überlegt ob man das über Apt-get usw. lösen könnte, aber auch keine Lösung dafür im Netz gefunden oder auch keine Möglichkeit gefunden Apt-Get auf meinem Controller nutzen zu können.

Nun habe ich Docker auf dem PFC200 installiert und auch Node-RED drauf gezogen. Jetzt kommt aber gleich ein neues Problem:




Mir wird dieser Fehler immer angezeigt, wenn ich die OPC-UA Bibs nutzen möchte. Ich habe jetzt auch mal auf dem Controller geschaut und wirklich das Certificat unter dem Pfad nicht gefunden. Im Netz habe ich einen Verlauf von vor 20 Tagen gefunden der besagt, dass die aktuelle Node-RED Version keine openSSH-Server unterstützt, diesen dürfte aber eigentlich nicht meinen Controller betreffen? Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee wie ich an meine Daten via OPC-UA herankommen kann?

Beste Grüße
Strauch


----------

